# Coopered Tube Urn, Box, Bowl?



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is the latest in my series of coopered segmented turned boxes. Lots of hours go into these but they are fun to make and a great way to use up all the little pieces of scrap wood around the shop. 

























Enjoy, Bret


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A very nice piece. Some intricate planning.


















.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Ha! Not so much planning as "letting the design evolve". But thank you anyway. 

Bret


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! How did you create the intricate saw tooth design?


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whenever I see you have a new project in this forum I always get really excited to click on the link. You're an artist as always Bret. I especially love the top. 

Curtis


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> Here is the latest in my series of coopered segmented turned boxes. Lots of hours go into these but they are fun to make and a great way to use up all the little pieces of scrap wood around the shop.
> 
> Enjoy, Bret


Awesome work. Someone will love it!!!

Mark


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful box-Amazing use of scraps!!!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Do you have any pics of the glue up?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Bob Willing said:


> Absolutely beautiful! How did you create the intricate saw tooth design?


I stacked alternating 1/8" x 2" strips of walnut and maple together to make a chunk about 2" x 2" x 1'. Then I cut through this at a 45 degree angle making 3/8" wide (approx) strips which I then glued back together after alternating the angle direction. Then I cut those chunks into strips and then mitered them into segments for the ring. You have to be somewhat careful about planning your cuts so as to get the peaks to line up nicely. 

A lot of work for a small detail.

Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Longknife said:


> Very nice indeed. Do you have any pics of the glue up?


I had to think about this question. Which of the fifty or so glue ups are you wanting a photo of? I can show a photo of my ring glueing clamp, which is a modified band clamp. 

Actually, when in the middle of gluing something up is not when I think about getting my camera out. I would probably get glue all over it or step on it or some such. 

If you could be a bit more specific about what you want to see I'll try to help as best I can.

Bret


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry I was a bit unspecific. I was so impressed by your bowl (urn, vase?) and I was interested in how it was made. The part I'm most curious about is the middle part, the one that looks as it's coopered.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know you turned too, looks great!!! You do fantastic work.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

very nice indeed. what are its dimensions?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Longknife said:


> Sorry I was a bit unspecific. I was so impressed by your bowl (urn, vase?) and I was interested in how it was made. The part I'm most curious about is the middle part, the one that looks as it's coopered.












The photo shows a over-simplified glue-up after the fact and after I turned the outside smooth. At the actual glue-up stage the outside faces are all faceted.The actual tube I made was about three feet long and I used three band clamps.

I find it very helpful to lay strips of masking tape, sticky side up, on the work surface. Then lay the individual staves outside face down on the tape. Snuggle the pieces together as neatly as you can making sure you have excess tape protruding past bothe ends. The, without glue, grab the ends of the tape and roll your tube. Check the fit and re-bevel as necessary. Once you are certain of a good fit repeat the dry-fit procedure but add a bead of glue to each edge before rolling the tube. Have all your band camps pre-set to the right diameter and ready.

It is also helpful to have all the end cuts even an the staves. the whole assembly may want to twist and you will need to add end pressure to combat that.

Good luck, Bret


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

guglipm63 said:


> very nice indeed. what are its dimensions?


The outside maximums are 11" x 8" with a net inside space of 9" x 5"

Bret


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I also love your work and its always awesome
I would love to see you do a build thread on this one or another similar :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Bret, thanks for posting that. I always enjoy seeing your projects. Incredible work, as always.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

We should pester some of the other turners with superior skills to mine for a build thread. 

If I showed all the techniques I used for this you would laugh. These turnings are still largely experimental even though I've been doing them for forty years.

I suppose though that if I explained my failures then I could save others from making the same mistakes.

Bret


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

That is Nice...
http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Yet another fine piece from the ranch... that's beautiful.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> We should pester some of the other turners with superior skills to mine for a build thread.
> 
> If I showed all the techniques I used for this you would laugh. These turnings are still largely experimental even though I've been doing them for forty years.
> 
> ...


dont sell yourself short
i would love to see how you do things including the mistakes and crazy ways you might make things


----------

